
A Technical Introduction to Reinforcement Learning - idavidrein
https://www.notion.so/idavidrein/A-Technical-Introduction-to-Reinforcement-Learning-90e4b5a21c9344c38b44890f4c8622a9
======
idavidrein
Hey HN, I wrote an intro to reinforcement learning (RL) tutorial that tries to
balance technical depth and high-level breadth. I hope this can be a useful
intro to the field for people who are interested in RL, but don't want to read
tons of papers that assume lots of experience with the basic ideas. I've also
tried to position this to outline the methods and style of the field, so you
can use your excitement/interest from this post to help gauge whether or not
you want to explore RL more deeply. At the end of the post I've curated and
described some of the best online (and free) resources you can explore if you
want to learn more.

I hope people find this useful, and I'd also appreciate feedback and
constructive criticism on the writing style, content, organization, etc.

Thanks!

